# What Will You be Drinking This Thanksgiving?



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting article. I always felt funny serving reds with Turkey........ But...... Not no more!

For me:
<ul>[*]Scuppernong[*]Stags Leap Merlot[*]Amarone[*]Blackberry Port 
[/list]
<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank"><!--
/* Font Definitions */
@font-face
{font-family:"Cambria Math";
panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:1;
mso-generic-font-familyoman;
mso-font-atther;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;}
@font-face
{font-family:Calibri;
panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:0;
mso-generic-font-familywiss;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}
/* Style Definitions */
p.Msonormal, li.Msonormal, div.Msonormal
{mso-style-unhideo;
mso-style-qat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
margin-top:0in;
margin-right:0in;
margin-bottom:10.0pt;
margin-left:0in;
line-height:115%;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:11.0pt;
font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";
mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-bidi-theme-fontinor-bidi;}
.MsoChpDefault
{mso-style-x-only;
mso-default-props:yes;
mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-bidi-theme-fontinor-bidi;}
.MsoPapDefault
{mso-style-x-only;
margin-bottom:10.0pt;
line-height:115%;}
@page Section1
{size:8.5in 11.0in;
margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;
mso-er-margin:.5in;
mso-footer-margin:.5in;
mso-paper-source:0;}
div.Section1
{page:Section1;}
-->
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<>
/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-priority:99;
mso-style-qformat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin-top:0in;
mso-para-margin-right:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;
mso-para-margin-left:0in;
line-height:115%;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:11.0pt;
font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";
mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-fareast;
mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;}

<![endif]-->

</a></font>*For your Thanksgiving feast, a bounty of wines</span></font>*

*<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">Edward
Deitch reveals red and whites that are a delight for your palate</span></a></font>*

file:///C:\DOCUME~1\JOHNJO~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_colorschememapping.xml</span>

*By Edward Deitch</span></font>*

*Wine columnist</span></font>*

*<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">TODAY updated 4:20 p.m. ET, Wed.,
Nov . 18, 2009</a></span></font>*

*<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">It’s the week before Thanksgiving
and you can hear the question being asked all across the land: “What wine
should we drink?” Retailers are thankful for being bombarded with inquiries;
wineries are tailoring their pitches to those looking for Thanksgiving guidance;
even a big hotel chain, Loews, is trying to get in on the action by offering a
Web-based “Wine Line” variation on the Butterball “Turkey Talk-Line.” Users can
get answers from the company’s wine experts by e-mail or on Loews’ Facebook
page. In reality, the Thanksgiving wine question is less complicated than you
might think.</a></span></font>*

<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">Over the years, a number of wines
have come to be associated with Thanksgiving, such as zinfandel (because it’s
quintessentially American) and Beaujolais nouveau (because the newly fermented
wine is said by promoters to capture the spirit of the harvest). To my palate,
zinfandel is often overpowering and Beaujolais nouveau is often little more
than grape juice. In fact, after considering the issue for years, I don’t think
there is any one “correct” Thanksgiving wine. Any number of wines, with the
exception of the lightest whites and the brawniest, most tannic reds, will work
well.</a></span></font>

<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJOHNJO%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">Red or white? It depends on your
preference; maybe a white to start off, moving on to a red for the main course.
The wines can be made from a wide variety of grapes and can come from just
about any wine-producing region. What’s most important is that they complement
all the foods at the Thanksgiving table. With that in mind, they shouldn’t be
too high in alcohol and they should have ample acidity, which will make them
easy and refreshing to drink with a big, drawn-out meal and less likely to
dominate the foods. Oh, and one more thing: Since people like to drink quite a
bit of wine on Thanksgiving, the wines should be moderately priced.</font></a></span>*file:///C:\DOCUME~1\JOHNJO~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_colorschememapping.xml</span>*

*<a name="storyContinued"></a>With
that in mind, I decided to look for a range of whites and reds that I would
want to drink myself with our Thanksgiving dinner, and I had no trouble finding
them — from the familiar (a $10 California merlot) to the exotic (a lovely
Alsatian gewürztraminer). So here are some of my favorites from among dozens
I’ve tasted in recent weeks with Thanksgiving in mind</span>*

*Among whites, a top choice is
Hugel’s 2007 Gewürztraminer “Hugel” from the venerable Alsatian winery. This
$24 wine is gorgeous and complex with gewürz’s signature floral and herbal
notes, along with pear, apricot and honey and some spice on the finish. In my
blog, Vint-ed</span>,
I said this one “won’t easily be bullied by food.” Nor will it overpower your
meal, adding, instead, a lovely dimension and distinction. Imported by
Frederick Wildman and Sons, New York.</span>*

*From Washington state, Mercer
Estates’ 2008 Columbia Valley Pinot Gris offers generous fruit and bright acids
that make this a refreshing and elegant Thanksgiving accompaniment. It has
notes of apricot, white peach, orange rind, some green bell pepper and minerals
on the long finish. It’s also a bargain at $14.</span>*

*For those who like chardonnay, La
Crema’s just-released 2008 Sonoma Coast Chardonnay from California is well
balanced and reserved. It’s medium-bodied with notes of yellow apple, subtle
butterscotch and a hint of clove. I can easily imagine it with pumpkin soup,
sweet potatoes and acorn squash. The suggested price is $20.</span>*

*A step up in complexity is Oriel’s
2006 “Dylan” Chardonnay from Sonoma’s Russian River Valley. This one, with a
little bottle age, shows great balance between fruit, oak and acids with apple
and citrus notes and a nice minerality on the finish. It’s an excellent value
at $25.</span>*

*Among reds: From France, Domaine Le
Roc’s 2006 Fronton “Le Classique” is a standout. I loved its peppery aromas,
its muted mix of black and red-berry fruit, its lingering herbal notes and its
firm structure and bright acidity. From the Fronton appellation in France’s
southwest near Toulouse, it’s made from 60 percent négrette, the area’s main
red variety, 35 percent syrah and five percent cabernet sauvignon. It’s a true
food wine and another real value at $14. Imported by Fleet Street Wine
Merchants and available at Moore Brothers Wine Company in New York, among other
stores.</span>*

*<t></t>*<table style="width: 1%;" width="1%" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<t><tr style="">
<td style="padding: 3.75pt 0in 0in 11.25pt;">*
*</td>
</tr>
</t></table>

*Firestone’s 2007 California
“Discoveries” Merlot is a discovery in itself — a rare, $10 California wine
that is actually, well, interesting. It’s Bordeaux-like with blackberry and
green olive notes, along with decent tannic structure and acidity. A case study
in how to make budget California red and a good case wine (if you need a dozen
bottles) to grab for Thanksgiving.</span>*

*From Spain, El Coto’s 2004 “Coto de
Imaz” Rioja Reserva has ripe raspberry and strawberry notes, along with vanilla
and spice. This is classic Rioja from the excellent ’04 vintage with seamless
oak integration, bright acidity and an attractive suggested price of $20.
Imported by Frederick Wildman and Sons, New York.</span>*

*Clos du Val’s 2007 Pinot Noir from
Napa Valley’s Carneros district is a well-balanced, Burgundian-style pinot,
understated for California, and shows the signature elegance of Clos du Val’s
wines. It has cherry, black cherry and spice notes and is moderately tannic.
$30.</span>*

*As you can see from the suggestions
above, Thanksgiving wines can be as diverse as the foods on the holiday dinner
table. Beyond my list, you might also consider any number of sparkling wines
and even sparkling apple ciders, such as those from Farnum Hill in New
Hampshire. Have a great holiday and I’ll see you at Vint-ed</span>.</span>*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2009)

Whatever anyone wants. I have enough so if I have 8 people over and thy each want to open a different bottle so be it, Ill do my best to finish whats left over in the next few days and throw out what i cant finish after it goes flat.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd help finished the open ones


----------



## corn field (Nov 19, 2009)

I will be serving ;
Hibiscus,
medium body Concord,
Chocolate Mandren
and if it is cold weather a botel of Jalapino ( to warm the inards)


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll most likely serve a couple of commercial bottles because I have none of my own inventory ready yet.
I'm thinking the Linganore Spicy Regatta (Mulled)
Linganore Steeple Chase Red with a side of dark chocolate pieces.
Some sort of Riesling or White zinfandel.


----------



## admiral (Nov 19, 2009)

I will be serving my Chardonnay as the welcome wine, then my MM Pinot Noir with dinner, and after dinner a sampling of my Orange Chocolate Port.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 19, 2009)

Let's see:
the p-4 (Pacific Quartet) 
an Ice Wine (Red or White)
Orange Chocolate Port
Coffee Porter (I know not a wine)
VC


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 19, 2009)

Lambrusco, Gewurtztraminer, and Blackberry Port at my house, John.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2009)

Sadly, no Chateau Michaelena will be poured THIS Thanksgiving, but watch out next year!


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2009)

CRP, Franc Sauv, Gertz, Whiskey, Baileys.


And then we will have breakfast


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2009)

Cranberry, Gervertstraminer, Chilean Carmenere


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 19, 2009)

Scott said:


> CRP, Franc Sauv, Gertz, Whiskey, Baileys.
> 
> 
> And then we will have breakfast










YEEESSSSS!!!! HAHA


----------



## LittleLeroy (Nov 19, 2009)

corn field said:


> I will be serving ;
> Hibiscus,
> medium body Concord,
> Chocolate Mandren
> and if it is cold weather a botel of Jalapino ( to warm the inards)





Corn Field
How is the Jalapino wine? I have been thinking of making it and was wondering how it is. Can you share your recipe?


----------



## corn field (Nov 19, 2009)

LittleLeroy sorry for being slow getting back to you but I had to find my wine logs (still packed in boxes from moving). As for the taste of the wine it is very surprisingle good. I like it dry but you could back sweeten it some. It is hot and leaves a pleasent burn in the mouth. It is an excelent wine for cooking. I use it a lot for my cajun cooking and for chilley. I have a custimer who uses it as a marinade and also for her spagetti sauce. I have broken the recipt down to a 1 gallon.

JALAPEANO WINE


18 jalapeano peppers
1 can welches white grape frozen concentrate
7 cups of sugar ( SG 1.095)
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 1/2 tsp acid blend
1/8 tsp tannin
3/4 tsp yeast nutrient
1 campbian tablet
1gallon water
1 packet of red star champaign yeast


cut up peppers and put in a strainer bag ( you can lesen the heat by removing the seeds and the white vanes) add all ingrediants except pectic enzyme. 12 hours later add pectic enzyme 12 hours later add yeast starter. then do what you would with any other wine . By the way wear rubber gloves when working with the peppers.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 19, 2009)

Since I’m a total newbie I’ll be drinking store bought wine this year … kinda hooked on Red Rock Merlot right now … or if it’s warm out I’ll probably drinking a white<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<O></O>Now next year it will be a different story


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 19, 2009)

This year, a Gewertz, Gsm, ancient orange mead, and maybe some of this white chocolate port.


----------



## pelican (Nov 19, 2009)

We just got tagged to bring the wine to the family gathering as our contribution to the feast (along with dessert). 

I'm thinking I'll take a mixed case with .... 

CRP and OCP for dessert (for the grownups, the kids can have jello!), 

Pea Pod for the white drinkers (It's really quite good!), 

White Grape Peach for the unadventurous white drinkers, 

Chokecherry 

Sauvignon Franc/Cab Sauvignon 
as well as Merlot for the unadventurous red drinkers, and

my personal favorite Pomegranate Blueberry.


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 19, 2009)

We will be drinking:
-Brent's Chilean Merlot
-Brent's Sonoma Cabernet
-Yuengling Lager (just picked up fresh 1/2 Keg!!)
-Jack Daniels
-Single Malt Scotch
-Whatever gets taken from the "Reserve Racks" when I am not looking, too busy drinking, eating or singing Karaoke.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 19, 2009)

pelican said:


> We just got tagged to bring the wine to the family gathering as our contribution to the feast (along with dessert).
> 
> I'm thinking I'll take a mixed case with ....
> 
> ...



Is the pom/Blue a kit?

Take a sip of the CRP for me.


----------



## nhdennis (Nov 20, 2009)

the rasberry goes great with chocolate. I used to drink the mulled wine on cool maryland winters.....


If i recall there are a few wineries nearby as well....


I dont miss the traffice, but i do miss the wine


But alas they dont ship out of state....


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 20, 2009)

Plumcot (semi-sweet white made from fresh fruit) and a Malbec I made from fresh juice. Everything else needs to age quietly for a while before I introduce it to anyone else.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably a Reisling and a port for dessert.


----------



## pelican (Nov 20, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> Is the pom/Blue a kit?
> 
> Take a sip of the CRP for me.



The Pom/Blueberry is Old Orchard Blueberry&amp; Pomegranate frozen juice concentrate from the supermarket. I posted my recipe in the Recipes section of the forum... http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6604 The recipe is for 1 gallon but I made a 3 gallon batch on same recipe with 3x everything (Except yeast)


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a newbie too. Lot's of store bought. 

Sea Smoke Ten Pinot Noir, Emeritus William Wesley Pinot Noir, Conundrum, Hendry Bin 28 Zin.

And anything the guests bring!


----------



## rrussell (Nov 21, 2009)

mine will be All Juice Barolo 18 months old, Yakima Pinot Gris, 11 months old, for the wife, and Lodi Ranch Cab, 10 months old, for anyone who wants it.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2009)

I will probably be drinking a nice glass of water for Thanksgiving Dinner this year. We are going to my moms again and she doesn'tthink highly of wine or any alcohol for that matter. Now after we get home, well that's another matter.........................


----------



## vcasey (Nov 21, 2009)

appleman said:


> I will probably be drinking a nice glass of water for Thanksgiving Dinner this year. We are going to my moms again and she doesn'tthink highly of wine or any alcohol for that matter. Now after we get home, well that's another matter.........................



That is why the meal is being held at my house



!
VC


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2009)

vcasey said:


> appleman said:
> 
> 
> > I will probably be drinking a nice glass of water for Thanksgiving Dinner this year. We are going to my moms again and she doesn'tthink highly of wine or any alcohol for that matter. Now after we get home, well that's another matter.........................
> ...







Being almost 80, she doesn't come here often because she doesn't like the stairs (although she crawls up her own to the attic or into the basement on her knees).



Now if she was like Barney and his wife, it wouldn't be a problem at all since they get around like they were much younger!


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 21, 2009)

appleman said:


> vcasey said:
> 
> 
> > appleman said:
> ...


 I have been known to crawl upstairs on my hands and knees when I was much younger and imbibed too much! We will be sampling the Amarone and the chokecherry!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't laugh appleman but my pop called to ask if he could bring guests with him. Since its my uncle &amp; aunt that if haven't seen in forever I happily agreed. I don't even think they have ever seen my boys. Now I just need to hope they no longer give lectures about the evils of alcohol (and no I am not kidding) and my pop comes clean that we keep him supplied. I think I may be pulling out the Irish Whiskey, in fact I'll pick up another bottle tomorrow! 
VC


----------



## gaudet (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking forward to popping the cork on a cranberry wine that I made last year after Thanksgiving. We have been tasting it along the year, and its been quite nice. It will be the dinner wine since I have to work the Holiday. Looking forward to sharing it with the missus............


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, we ended up serving 2 whites (mostly pre meal wines) A '06 Handley Ponot Gris (excellent), an '07 Yalumba Viognier (not so great) and then 2 excellent reds with the meal, an '04 Chateau de la Gardine (Chateauneuf du Pape) (excellent) as well as an '06 Foppiano (Russian River Valley) Pinot Noir (excellent)

I think the Pinot Noir was my favorite but they all seemed to be well received.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 27, 2009)

peach wine ( our first ever), it was awesome, thanks to those here who gave me pointers..i took your thoughts and did a twist...i may have to call it peach lightning

our zin, sangio and barbera, along w frontenac gris and signature blend and a bit of limoncello

i think i can say something that only the people here will really grasp, because it is a bond we share.....when people come over and see wine that is *not* from a commercial source, they sense something not so much before they taste it, but ****after****.... they feel an earthy-ness...a down home-ness maybe even a *safe-ness*...not sure i can even attribute one or a few words to what i am trying share...but if you have seen it yourself you know what i am saying.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 27, 2009)

Iknow what you are saying, Al. I have had people tell me that they don't care much for wine, but after tasting some home made wine they come back for more and remark how good it is!


----------

